# Mares resting respiratory rate is elevated



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

My very pregnant mare, who’s due to foal any day, has a respiratory rate of 44-60 breaths per minute. Is this something to worry about??? I think it’s because she is so heavily in foal that she has to take smaller breaths but wanted to see what you guys thought! Thanks in advance!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Here’s a video of her, she has gradually become over the last week or so had an increase in RR.


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Her NM are nice and pink and CPR is less than 2


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Her MM are nice and pink and CPR is less than 2 seconds


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

CRT not CPR, auto correct


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

I think it's being really close to foaling, everything else sounds good. If it stays like that probably just the baby taking up so much room, if it comes and goes it could be prelabor/labor. I had one a couple of years ago who was breathing harder on and off for a few days and that was the only sign she was in labor too. Looking forward to seeing/ hearing about a baby!!!!!


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Okay thank you so much! I am so excited to see the baby!! My mare is a chestnut tobino and the stud was a silver dapple palomino!


----------



## Taz (Mar 16, 2022)

So with my limited genetics knowledge, you're going to get a 'red' baby of some kind....I think? Can't wait to see him/her.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Mar 16, 2022)

I had a mare do this about a week before she foaled last year. I was really worried but all other vitals were normal. The next morning she was fine. It was really strange. I concluded it must have just been the results of discomfort from late term pregnancy.






Taz said:


> So with my limited genetics knowledge, you're going to get a 'red' baby of some kind....I think? Can't wait to see him/her.



if the sire was genetically palomino you have nailed it. Of course then cream and tobiano possibilities. Technically silver dapple palomino isn’t its own color. A lot of people use it to refer to silver dapples or to palominos though. If the stallion is actually silver dapple (black base + silver) you have a chance for any of the three bases with or without silver and tobiano


----------



## Standards Equine (Mar 16, 2022)

Could be the way baby is sitting, but she's looking comfortable and relaxed. It's darn hard work growing a whole being inside your body! I see the same things in my full-horse broodmares. Things get smushed and there just isn't as much room to expand those lungs. Hopefully all goes well. I'm also excited to see baby pictures <3


----------



## PrettyPonies (Mar 16, 2022)

Okay thank you, that’s what I thought, but I’m just a worrier because this is my first mini foal so I just want to make sure things are sounding normal. Yeah her belly is quite large so I was thinking that she just wasn’t able to fill her lungs to the normal full capacity so that was making her take more smaller breaths. Thank you!


----------

